# wood chunk storage



## indianaman79 (May 17, 2021)

i bought some fruited wood and encountered a problem i haven't thought of before i ordered:  how should i store wood chunks outside in a garage?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## smokerjim (May 17, 2021)

how much did you get, are these coming bagged already if so i you could probably just leave them like that, or did you get a truck load and they're just going to dump them.


----------



## hamibear (May 17, 2021)

how much did you get fruited wood? please also describe additional hints so that we can guide you according to the situation.


----------



## kruizer (May 17, 2021)

I store mine in large plastic tubs with fitted lids and label the tubs with the type of wood.


----------



## normanaj (May 17, 2021)

Regardless of what the chunks come in I'd store them in plastic tubs/bins as 

 kruizer
 suggested and I would in addition keep the tubs from coming into contact with the floor if its cement/concrete.


----------



## indianaman79 (May 17, 2021)

it came in about 2.5" chunks packed in a cardboard box (which i've left open at the moment).  total weight was 16 lbs


----------

